# Vaporesso Skrr Sub-Ohm Tank (A brand new way of leak protection!)



## daniel craig (19/10/18)

Vaporesso has become a household name in the vaping world and almost every vaper knows about this brand. What makes these guys stand out in a market that is rather competitive is their ability to manufacture some the most innovative mods of our time such as their popular release, the Armour Pro and Polar kit. The same can be said about their sub-ohm tanks which many vapers have found to offer superior lifespan when it comes to coils and performance in comparison to other brands. The Skrr Sub-Ohm Tank is the latest “flagship” Sub-Ohm Tank from @Vaporesso, which features an 8mL juice capacity as well as their newly developed QF coil system and coil heads.






Spoiler: Click HERE for TL;DR



The Skrr tank is a well designed, almost perfect product from Vaporesso and lives up to its claims of being leak-proof and spit back resistant by implementing the new QF Coil system however, this innovation is also its Achilles heel as it comes at a price of sacrificing flavor. That said, this tank is capable of better performance when used with their GT Coil heads instead.


CLICK ABOVE SPOILER FOR TL;DR

*Specs:*

Manufactured by: Vaporesso
Threading: 510
E-Juice Capacity: 8ML or 2ml (TPD Edition)
Body Material: Stainless Steel
Tank Material: Pyrex Glass
Height: 59.85mm
Diameter 30mm




*What’s in the box:*

1 × SKRR Tank (8mL) or 2mL TPD Edition
1 × QF Strip Coil 0.15Ω (Pre-installed)
1 × QF Meshed Coil 0.2Ω
1 × GT CCELL Coil 0.5Ω
1 × Standard Drip Tip (Black)
1 × Replacement Glass Tube (5mL) [Not available in TPD Edition. Instead you get only a pre-installed double walled glass]
1 × Silicone Case
1 × Bag of O-Ring
1 × User Guide
1 × Warranty Card




*Packaging:*

Vaporesso has been known for their exquisite packaging design. You can tell that Vaporesso does spend some time with packaging design as this tank comes securely packed in a beautifully designed box which opens like a jewelry box. Inside the box you will find the Skrr tank sitting in its compartment alongside an additional drip tip. In the lower section of the box you will find the accessories that come with the tank.




*Design:*

The first thing you’ll notice with this tank is that it’s quite big measuring just short of 6cm in height with a 30mm diameter and looks similar to their NRG Tank with a few changes. If you’re wondering, this tank is taller than their previous tank, the Cascade which came with their newer kits and is even taller than the Augvape iNtake RTA. Due to it being a 30mm tank, you’ll probably need to make sure your current mod can handle the wider than normal tank diameter without overhang.

Starting at the drip tip, Vaporesso includes an 810 Resin Drip Tip in a colour scheme that matches perfectly with the 8 different colour options of the tank such as Green, Red, Black, SS, Blue, Bronze, Rainbow and Gold. This drip tip screws onto the tank and doubles as a top-fill locking mechanism which is a nice feature to have on a sub-ohm tank especially since it caters for the new vaper. As most of you might know, if your top fill isn’t closed properly, you do run the risk of the tank dumping all the juice because of the vacuum seal which is broken. By implementing the locking mechanism, your tank must be fully closed and therefore it leaves less room for user error. The locking feature is also a nice child-proof feature to have. This does make the filling process a bit more tedious as you would now need to unscrew the drip tip before refilling your tank. That said, you can swap out the standard 810 drip tips with your own preferred 810 drip tip but then you will not have the top-fill locking feature and some 810’s may not fit snug. Another thing to note is that you cannot use a 510 Drip tip with this tank as it has no adapter to cater for 510 drip tips.




The top filling on this tank works flawlessly. If you have their drip tip on, you will first need to unscrew the drip tip before you can use their convenient ‘Slide-n-Fill’ top fill design.

I have the EU Edition and therefore instead of getting a replacement glass, I had a double walled glass. This does make it thicker and more durable than normal glasses. I’m not sure why a spare glass isn’t included but I guess it has something to do with TPD Regulations. I may be wrong though.

*Coils:*

Moving onto the main attraction, the coil head. Vaporesso launched a new line of coils for this tank called the QF Coils and currently, there are 3 options to choose from:





QF Meshed flax fiber/cotton 0.2-ohm coil: Rated for 50-80 watts, best at 65-75 watts (included)
QF Strip flax fiber/cotton 0.15-ohm coil: Rated for 50-80 watts, best at 65-75 watts (included)
SK CCELL ceramic/SS316 0.5-ohm coil: TC compatible, rated for 50-70 watts, best at 55-65 watts (included)
The QF coils are wicked with a combination of flax fiber and cotton which increases the lifespan of the coils as well as provide a more ‘cleaner’ flavor. For those of you who do not know what flax is, flax fiber is extracted from the flax plant. It is stronger than cotton fiber, but less elastic. It is typically used in the high-quality paper industry for the use of tea bags, printed banknotes, rolling paper for cigarettes/tobacco etc.

*QF Airflow and Coil System:*

The coils are designed to prevent leaking and spit-back due to the QF Coils bullet shaped design, and they do an excellent job at this. No matter what I did, this tank never leaked. Even when travelling, refilling, or over-priming on purpose, not a single drop of liquid leaked out and even when heavily saturated, it still didn’t spit. The trapezoid shaped airflow inlets do allow for a lot of air to be taken in, but I have found it to be quite noisy. The noise just gets worse as you close off the airflow more.

The QF Coil system works as follows, air enters through the trapezoid shaped airflow at the base of the tank and then the air enters the inner positive post (Gold Post/Pin) located at the center of the coil head which has airflow holes at the top of the pin/post. The air is then directed horizontally towards the surface of the mesh coil. Any liquid that would’ve leaked out would now fall back down onto the base of the coil and then get re-absorbed by the cotton (The Gold Post in the coil has airflow holes at the top so that juice cannot enter those holes and leak out).

*Performance:*

The Skrr tank was easy to set up and use. As soon as I got it, I didn’t need to tinker with anything. All I did was prime the coil head, fill up the tank and vape away.

Vaporesso’s claims of this tank being leak-resistant and spit-back free is accurate as I can honestly say that I have not experienced a single drop of leaking. This is definitely a big pro! I like that Vaporesso has implemented an innovative and unique design to the tank that I’ve never seen done before.

The tank came pre-installed with the QF Strip coil which did perform great. I found both coil heads to be best at high wattages like 65-75w. However, Vaping at these wattages you do go through juice fast so even at 8mL you will find yourself refilling throughout the day.

I have used about 80mL of juice on the strip coil before experiencing degradation of flavor. After 80mL it was still usable but there was definitely a noticeable drop in the flavor department. I was using a sweet juice too, so I would say the lifespan is pretty decent.

Moving onto flavor. The flavor I got off this tank was pretty good/’Okay’ but it’s not the best I’ve experienced from a mesh tank as it seemed a bit muted. At first when I used this tank I did notice it so I compared it side by side with the Cascade tank with a mesh coil installed. What I noticed was that while I could taste the flavor, it just wasn’t as potent or ‘full on’ in comparison to the Falcon and the Cascade. This drop in flavor is most probably going to be due to the QF Coil System. By preventing spit-back and leaking, the air now has a longer distance to travel and this is causing it to slack in the flavor department. That said, it is by no means the worst flavor I’ve gotten off a sub-ohm tank, it just wasn’t ‘amazing’ flavor. I would really like to see bigger and more coil options become available for this tank. By having multi-mesh coil configurations like the Falcon, the Skrr might just be able to produce flavor as good as the big names in the market.

*:UPDATE* The GT Coil heads work flawlessly in the Skrr tank. In my opinion, the GT Coils seem to provide a much better flavor than the QF coil heads but using these coil heads means that you will lose the spit back resistant feature. That said, I personally did not experience any spit back issues that 'stands out'. 



*Conclusion:*

All in all, I like the direction that Vaporesso is heading towards with their new QF Coil system and airflow design. While the QF Coil & Airflow design does work in preventing leakage and spit back, it does take away from the flavor. Vaporesso have got everything about this tank done right but it just needs some work to prevent the muting of flavor. That said, the flavor isn’t terrible, it is just not as good as the other options in the market, including their previous mesh tank. Maybe if Vaporesso releases multi-coil configuration (Dual, Triple, Quad) coil heads for the Skrr tank, it will be able to produce flavor as good, if not better than the other top sub-ohm tanks in the market.

If you have gotten this tank with your kit and are experiencing 'muted' flavor, you should try out the GT coil heads instead. The GT8 is an excellent coil IMO. 





*Pro’s:*

Leak-resistant and Spit-back free design
QF Coil system works well in preventing leaking
Massive juice capacity
Extremely user friendly with little/no room for user error.
Good amount of vapor production
Decent coil lifespan
Good flavor
Excellent build quality
Reverse threading

*Cons:*

Can’t use 510 drip tips
Only 3 QF Coil options are available
Flavor isn’t as good as I expected it to be
TPD Version of this tank does not include a spare glass
Airflow is noisy



Spoiler: Disclaimer



_Disclaimer: _I won the Skrr tank in a Vaporesso Giveaway. This review is based solely on my experience and opinion and is in no way influenced.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## daniel craig (19/10/18)

*Update* The Vaporesso Skrr tank is compatible with the Vaporesso GT Coil heads which I believe is used in their NRG tank as well as the Cascade tank.

I will retest this tank using the GT coil heads and update my review accordingly.


----------



## daniel craig (23/10/18)

* Final Update: * The QF coils are definitely responsible for the muting of flavor. A few days back I found someone on reddit who had a similar experience and found the Skrr to be having sub-par flavor. As a test, he pried out the gold 'bullet' shaped post from the coil head and tested out the same QF coil without the bullet post and according to him there has been a noticeable increase in flavor production.

If you have the Luxe mod with the Skrr tank I would suggest using the GT coil heads until Vaporesso figure out a way to prevent the loss of flavor caused by the QF coils design.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/10/18)

Thanks for the in depth review @daniel craig 
Very informative


----------



## Silo (17/6/20)

Nice review. Actually came to check out what you had thought of the GT Mesh. Didn't know what coil it came with though. Glad you tested it even though it didn't come with the atty. I really like the flavor from the GT Mesh. Was using on a Sky Solo, now I just get to play with it once in a while, when filling juice basically.


----------

